# Forum General Introduce Yourself  Introduce

## maxitron

Hello everyone.
Let me introduce myself.
My name is Max (Максим). I am 32 years old. I live in Kazakhstan.
I am married and we have two children, son  is  12 and daugther 8 year old.
Name of my wife is Lyuba (Люба), her is 33 .
I am studying English, and i wish to come with my family to Canada.

----------


## Molodets

Welcome, Maksim. We will help with English. You just need to chat and use the forums    ::

----------


## MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY

Maksim, Welcome!
Great, cause here, you can improve English more and help others in Russian if you want so! 
And i hope, your wish become true!

----------


## maxitron

Конечно, я буду рад помочь тем, кто хочет улучшить свой разговорный русский, пообщаться по Skype. И мои намерения чисты, без какой либо личной (материальной) выгоды.

----------


## MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY

> И мои намерения чисты, без какой либо личной (материальной) выгоды.

 Thanks! It's very kind of you! 
The simple goes with English, Almost no-one helps for materialistic reasons!

----------


## MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY

And if you let me, i will correct some little mistakes!  

> Name of my wife is Lyuba(Люба), her is 33

 - *it is better* to say => My wife's name is Lyuba, She is 33.   

> ... i wish to come with my family to Canada.

 - again *it is better* to say => i wish to go (Immigration or a visit) to Canada with my family.

----------


## Lampada

> ...Almost no-one helps for materialistic reasons!

 I think we can say no one without _almost._

----------


## maxitron

Я сюда и пришёл, чтобы меня поправляли, хочу научиться писать и говорить правильно.
 Спасибо.

----------


## rockzmom

> Hello everyone.
> Let me introduce myself.
> My name is Max (Максим),I am 32 years old and I live in Kazakhstan.
> I am married and we have two children, a son who is  12 and an 8 year old daugther 8 year old. Name of My wife's name is Lyuba (Люба), her and she is 33 .
> I am studying English, and I wish to come go to Canada with my family to Canada.

 As MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY wrote, you could clarify the reason for going to Canada to make the sentence better.

----------


## maxitron

I would like to emigration to Canada with my family
And next summer will be exam of IELTS.

----------


## Valda

I would like to emigration to Canada with my family -> "I would like to emigrate to Canada with my family." 
Emigration is the noun, emigrate is the verb. After "to" you need a verb.

----------


## maxitron

Точно, спасибо за поправку.

----------


## rockzmom

So Maksim, why Canada? Do you have family there? Have you heard amazing tales of O Canada? Do you speak French as well, as it comes in handy there too. 
Have you seen this video about it??

----------


## diogen_

Hi maxitron,  
Just for fun and English practice. 
You’ve not explained us why you’re going to emigrate to Canada with your family. I really can’t figure it out. Could you please explain and explain away your choice. You hate materialistic reasons, and Canada is by far not the safest place in the world to the fore. As you probably know, there lives at least one Crocodile and possibly lots of his relatives))). 
If I were in your shoes, I’d probably consider moving  to New Zealand instead of it. No reptiles and other carnivorous creatures. It’s the lost paradise, so to speak, the wildlife reserve of Eden, probably the only place in the world where the prey lives safe from any beast. The only minor problem I envisage is that your children can’t play hockey out there, but weather permitting they will be playing hooky a lot!))) 
PS. Rockzmom seems to have insidiously stolen the idea of the question while I was struggling to write the post, but I can’t toss  away everything I’ve written simply because of it))).

----------


## rockzmom

> PS. Rockzmom seems to have insidiously stolen the idea of the question while I was struggling to write the post, but I can’t toss  away everything I’ve written simply because of it))).

 great minds think alike!  ::

----------


## diogen_

> great minds think alike!

 Okay, let it be one more proof to the existence of mental telepathy)))  ::

----------


## Seraph

OK telepaths, where is Edmonchuck? And why is it known by some people as that?

----------


## maxitron

It is hard to tell all the words, "Why do I want to emigrate."
This is a difficult question, I think the future of their children, especially. And not afraid of wild animals. Just that to understand everything you need to live here. And then it becomes clear that the man is sometimes worse than animals, and even crocodiles. If you just beat the police, take the money, cell phones, and you can not resist them. Afraid to go home at night, because crime is high, you're worried about their children, a wife, because you can not always be around. They tell you in person that you are Russian and that would be cleaned away in his Russia, although I was born here. To get something, you need to pay a bribe, or even a simple reference will need to wait years to pay various fines and so on for the delay. It is impossible to be described, it must be felt. And I'm not afraid of difficulties, and are not for the process imigratsii subscribed, or that would benefit. As I recall the theme of the topic "Introduction" and I just talked about his family and about his plans, nothing more. I beg you, let there be no more talk about the reasons "why Canada, and why," Ok.

----------


## rockzmom

Dear Maksim, I am sorry that we upset you so much. I don't think you understood part of diogen's post. When he spoke about Crocodiles, he was joking. On Master Russian we have a member by the nick of Crocodile who lives in Canada.  
Thank you for sharing though about the troubles you and others are experiencing in Kazakhstan as it is good for us to know what life is like in other places. I wish you and your family much peace and happiness in the coming year.

----------


## maxitron

Many Thanks rockzmom.

----------


## diogen_

My bad, maxitron. The joke turned out to be too verbose, and as a result the question entirely sunk in my circumlocutions. It was Canada and its irresistible appeal that I was specifically interested in. Anyway, I found the answer myself. W. Tokarev, the renown migration expert, states that Canada is the only country where you’re fully immune from nostalgia. This time I’m dead serious)))))  Канада — Вилли Токарев — слушать бесплатно, текст песни — MOSKVA.FM
No more intentions to pester you with other questions. Sorry once again. Cheerio!

----------

